# Iran, A Bunch Of Dufuses



## Leo123 (Jan 10, 2020)

Really......We turned their terrorist 'general' into soup.   They launched missiles that did nothing to anyone, they couldn't control their own airspace and shot down a plane taking off from their own airport.   Seems like a bunch of Keystone Cops with turbins.


----------



## two_iron (Jan 11, 2020)

And Trump has the Dims shamelessly cheerleading for Iranian terrorists...

The man is a fucking genius..... BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Penelope (Jan 11, 2020)

two_iron said:


> And Trump has the Dims shamelessly cheerleading for Iranian terrorists...
> 
> The man is a fucking genius..... BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!



It's his fault he set the whole thing in motion by killing General Soleimani and by tweeting they were going to hit cultural sites.

Its a shame that so many had to die, but it remains his fault.


----------



## August West (Jan 11, 2020)

two_iron said:


> And Trump has the Dims shamelessly cheerleading for Iranian terrorists...
> 
> The man is a fucking genius..... BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


Show us some Democrats cheerleading for Iranians. Did you also see thousands of Muslims cheering on 9-11 like the liar in chief claimed to have seen? You`re a liar too.


----------



## Norman (Jan 11, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Really......We turned their terrorist 'general' into soup.   They launched missiles that did nothing to anyone, they couldn't control their own airspace and shot down a plane taking off from their own airport.   Seems like a bunch of Keystone Cops with turbins.



This was my analysis of the situation as well.

Imagine a war effort so defunct that at the end you end up killing hundreds of your own citizens, your own leaders, and doing nothing else.

Going to war with them is certainly not worth it. As of right now they are threat only to themselves.


----------



## Olde Europe (Jan 11, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Really......We turned their terrorist 'general' into soup.   They launched missiles that did nothing to anyone, they couldn't control their own airspace and shot down a plane taking off from their own airport.   Seems like a bunch of Keystone Cops with turbins.



Yep, you might want to research what happened with USS Vincennes and Iran Air Flight 655 over the Persian Gulf, doofus.

Also, as to "Keystone Cops with turbins" - the word would be "turbines":






Doofus.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 11, 2020)

August West said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> > And Trump has the Dims shamelessly cheerleading for Iranian terrorists...
> ...


Doug Collins apologizes for claiming that Democrats 'are in love with terrorists'


----------



## Obiwan (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## gipper (Jan 11, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Really......We turned their terrorist 'general' into soup.   They launched missiles that did nothing to anyone, they couldn't control their own airspace and shot down a plane taking off from their own airport.   Seems like a bunch of Keystone Cops with turbins.


You are some kind of special stupid. Sadly, you aren’t alone. 

Trump mass murders 10 people using CIA’s flying ginsu missile nearly causing another major war, inflaming the region, and committing an act of terror entirely against international law.  Yet, you are proud. 

Thank God the Iranians showed restraint. The same Iranians you are told and believe are crazed religious fanatics bent on world destruction.


----------



## Obiwan (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Godboy (Jan 11, 2020)

August West said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> > And Trump has the Dims shamelessly cheerleading for Iranian terrorists...
> ...


You mean like calling it "mass murder"? It happened on the first page of this thread.

Iran, A Bunch Of Dufuses


----------



## harmonica (Jan 11, 2020)

Penelope said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> > And Trump has the Dims shamelessly cheerleading for Iranian terrorists...
> ...


sure it is--sure
you people are out of your minds with TDS


----------



## harmonica (Jan 11, 2020)

gipper said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Really......We turned their terrorist 'general' into soup.   They launched missiles that did nothing to anyone, they couldn't control their own airspace and shot down a plane taking off from their own airport.   Seems like a bunch of Keystone Cops with turbins.
> ...


......
.....''nearly causing another major war''  hahahahhahahaha-right there proves you are full of crap


----------



## harmonica (Jan 11, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Really......We turned their terrorist 'general' into soup.   They launched missiles that did nothing to anyone, they couldn't control their own airspace and shot down a plane taking off from their own airport.   Seems like a bunch of Keystone Cops with turbins.
> ...


big difference
1. the US did not shoot rockets/etc that missed bases
2. the US tried many times to contact the airliner--the airliner did NOT respond 


> After several warning calls went unheeded,


Iran Air flight 655 | Background, Events, Investigation, & Facts


----------



## pknopp (Jan 11, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> View attachment 299644



 I thought he was #2 in charge?


----------



## harmonica (Jan 11, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Really......We turned their terrorist 'general' into soup.   They launched missiles that did nothing to anyone, they couldn't control their own airspace and shot down a plane taking off from their own airport.   Seems like a bunch of Keystone Cops with turbins.
> ...





> The U.S. says the Navy made* 11* radio warning calls on different frequencies before the Vincennes fired two missiles at the airplane, bringing it down and killing all aboard. The aircraft's "black box" flight recorders were never recovered.


ELEVEN !!
there was much more action before the US fired
Iranian airline crash serves as grim reminder of time U.S. Navy shot down civilian jet in 1988, killing 290


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 11, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


And our ship was being attacked by Iranian gunboats at the time.
People who use that to try to rationalize Iranian mass murder have serious issues with objectivity.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2020)

I can't believe they have owned up to it.  That's good news.  Too bad it took them so long though.  Maybe someday, they will start acting like humans.


----------



## gipper (Jan 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> I can't believe they have owned up to it.  That's good news.  Too bad it took them so long though.  Maybe someday, they will start acting like humans.


My dear Chris, not you too? 

We have missed you around here, exceptions for this post.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2020)

gipper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe they have owned up to it.  That's good news.  Too bad it took them so long though.  Maybe someday, they will start acting like humans.
> ...



These are the prices to pay when you are a part of the global economy/one world economy!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2020)

gipper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe they have owned up to it.  That's good news.  Too bad it took them so long though.  Maybe someday, they will start acting like humans.
> ...



Thanks for the welcome back though!


----------



## gipper (Jan 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You disappearing all this time is a steep price, my dear.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 11, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Its a shame that so many had to die, but it remains his fault.


only in your warped mind


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2020)

I saw some video footage of Iranians chanting "death to the dictator" and ripping down "down with America" signs.  That gives me hope that the people are tired of their brutal dictators.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2020)

gipper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Is that a compliment?  I'll take it as a compliment!    Thanks!


----------



## gipper (Jan 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> I saw some video footage of Iranians chanting "death to the dictator" and ripping down "down with America" signs.  That gives me hope that the people are tired of their brutal dictators.


Trump just made them realize their dictators aren’t all that bad.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> I can't believe they have owned up to it.  That's good news.  Too bad it took them so long though.  Maybe someday, they will start acting like humans.


 
 It took us far longer to own up to blowing up a hospital.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2020)

gipper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I saw some video footage of Iranians chanting "death to the dictator" and ripping down "down with America" signs.  That gives me hope that the people are tired of their brutal dictators.
> ...



I disagree.  I think the Iranians are smart enough to see how their dictators manipulate them.  They aren't all a bunch of uneducated desert or mountain dwellers anymore.


----------



## gipper (Jan 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Chris that’s not nice. The Iranian people are actually very good people. Don’t believe what your lying government and it’s controlled media say.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2020)

pknopp said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe they have owned up to it.  That's good news.  Too bad it took them so long though.  Maybe someday, they will start acting like humans.
> ...



Things like that, which occur during wartime, are often harder to assess than blowing a passenger plane out of the sky taking off from your own airport.  Not to mention, I don't put it past our enemies in the ME to blow things up themselves and blame others, so those things might take longer to investigate.  Other than that, I have no good explanation as to why our country would delay owning up to it.  

Anyways, since a lot of our "allies" are still relying on oil from this part of the world, we have to fight to keep this area of the world stabilized (no matter WHAT things occurred in the past), or else these things are going to affect us as well.  

I would like nothing more than to be an isolationist and completely wash our hands of that area of the world, but I don't believe that is possible at this point in time.  We are a major and important contributor in our one world economy and in keeping it running smoothly.  

What happens if Iran takes control of all of the important oil fields or something like that?  Then they control the world.  Do you people realize that?


----------



## MAGAman (Jan 11, 2020)

Penelope said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> > And Trump has the Dims shamelessly cheerleading for Iranian terrorists...
> ...


Russia built the missile.
Iran fired the missile.
Obama paid for the missile.

Blaming Trump.just makes you look hateful and sheepish.

Trump appreciates your efforts to get him reelected.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 
 We knew who blew it up. There was no investigation necessary. Iran's top military leader had just been assassinated. That's not war time?



> Anyways, since a lot of our "allies" are still relying on oil from this part of the world, we have to fight to keep this area of the world stabilized (no matter WHAT things occurred in the past), or else these things are going to affect us as well.
> 
> I would like nothing more than to be an isolationist and completely wash our hands of that area of the world, but I don't believe that is possible at this point in time.  We are a major and important contributor in our one world economy and in keeping it running smoothly.
> 
> What happens if Iran takes control of all of the important oil fields or something like that?  Then they control the world.  Do you people realize that?



 The people of Iran is not accepting excuses. You on the other hand.........


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2020)

Do you want to live in a world that is controlled by a few crazy Islamic mullahs???  I know I do NOT, and I do not want my children or grandchildren to either.  

Now I know, you will tell me that they are no threat to us or the threat is exaggerated, but personally, being a woman, that is a chance I am not willing to take.  

I was pleased when Trump said he would be willing to work with them and help them if they would accept and stop causing problems in the ME, but the people who run this country are very extreme and very religious and very crazy and very brutal and obviously do not know how to quit, and any means is acceptable for them.  Their people have no say in anything.  I am hopeful that as more and more Iranian people become educated, that they will realize just how bad these guys are!  

Now THAT would be some progress!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2020)

pknopp said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Accepting reality, you mean?  The fact of the matter is, we have interests to protect there because we ARE a part of the global economy!  Like it or not.  You can't let these people spread out too far.  They cause problems for the global economy which affects all of us.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2020)

Your ideologies and your fantasies of "peace on earth" are nice and stuff, but you are dealing with humans here.  FLAWED humans, some of whom actually enjoy doing bad things that would have very negative consequences on the stability of the world.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



 "These people"......screw that. We have NO business attacking all these countries and killing tens of thousands of innocent people.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 11, 2020)

The Obamatites will send some of their people over their to help the Iranians army on how to operate the equipment. 

The Obama Administration Has Brokered More Weapons Sales Than Any Other Administration Since World War II


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2020)

pknopp said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



I know, we should just take out their leaders because they are the real problem, but the people have to be strong enough to resist and avoid having the same types taking over their country again.  

I think the problem in this world is that we have crazy extremists running the ME and that is where much of the world gets oil.  As much as you may not like it, oil still makes the world go round.  

I really also just think it's about time these people were allowed to join us in this century instead of being oppressed by their crazy dictators.  That is pretty sad, and I have nothing against the Iranian people.  I feel sorry for them.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2020)

pknopp said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



WE do it for a damn good reason, not because we "enjoy" killing innocent people.  

Like I said before, I wish we could be isolationists, but I think it's too late for that!  Especially when historical grudges and ignorance abounds!  It's as if all they understand is violence and force.  

I think if you found yourself in the position of a running a country, you would find yourself between a rock and a hard place many, many times and would have to choose between your morals and what is BEST for everyone else in the world.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



 It's their oil.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 11, 2020)

Penelope said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> > And Trump has the Dims shamelessly cheerleading for Iranian terrorists...
> ...



Gee what a surprise, you support America's enemy.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> I saw some video footage of Iranians chanting "death to the dictator" and ripping down "down with America" signs.  That gives me hope that the people are tired of their brutal dictators.



Yes, and notice our MSM barely reported anti-Ayatollah actions in Iran.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 11, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I saw some video footage of Iranians chanting "death to the dictator" and ripping down "down with America" signs.  That gives me hope that the people are tired of their brutal dictators.
> ...



 It's being reported all over the place.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> It's their oil.



Only if they can keep it.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 11, 2020)

pknopp said:


> It's being reported all over the place.



Only on Twitter and places like PJ Media

Iran Protesters Curse Soleimani, Chant 'Death to Khamenei!'

*'Iran Protesters Curse Soleimani, Chant 'Death to Khamenei!'*

The MSM is strangely not reporting on the protests.  They're more concerned with Trump's false impeachment.  In fact MSNBC hailed Soleimini as a hero.

"Perhaps most notably, these protesters chanted, "Soleimani is a murderer. His leader is also a murderer." Such chants "rip through the recent false claims by [CNN], [Chris Matthews], & [_The New York Times_' Farnaz Fassihi] that Iranians support Soleimani," Jazayeri tweeted."


----------



## pknopp (Jan 11, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



 CNN with live updates.  

US-Iran news: Live updates on the Ukraine plane crash and conflict  - CNN


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 11, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Yeah, too little too late.  Apparently not even CNN can keep blaming Trump I guess.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 11, 2020)

pknopp said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe they have owned up to it.  That's good news.  Too bad it took them so long though.  Maybe someday, they will start acting like humans.
> ...


links/proof


----------



## harmonica (Jan 11, 2020)

pknopp said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


''tens of thousands of innocents'' ----hahahahhahahaahah--bullshit


----------



## harmonica (Jan 11, 2020)

pknopp said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


....sorry--Iraq started shit with Iran---screwing up oil economy...THEN they unlawfully started shit with Kuwait--- = Iraq is to blame....Kuwait and Saudi oil is NOT Iraq's


----------



## pknopp (Jan 11, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



 Is this code for you were wrong?


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 11, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



No it's CNN code for "we can no longer ignore the truth".....as they did just after the missile attack and their sickening bolstering of a terrorist, murderer-torturer.  Apparently they can no longer ignore what they refused to report before.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 11, 2020)

harmonica said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 
Media Are Blamed as US Bombing of Afghan Hospital Is Covered Up 

 Just as the same as how they were led to push the Benghazi video B.S.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 11, 2020)

harmonica said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



OK, hundreds of thousand.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 11, 2020)

harmonica said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



 That's their oil and their problem to deal with.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 11, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Really......We turned their terrorist 'general' into soup.   They launched missiles that did nothing to anyone, they couldn't control their own airspace and shot down a plane taking off from their own airport.   Seems like a bunch of Keystone Cops with turbins.



In an ideal world you take out the entire iranian leadershIp while they're sitting around chanting death to America ...

Let the Iranian people sort the rest out ....all ya need is one general with loyal troops who hates the mullah and the Islamic regime for the people to rally behind and you could possibly flip Iran ....if a stable peaceful one emerged you could wipe out the Saudis  at a later date ...

Im Always for wiping out Saudi Arabia


----------



## harmonica (Jan 11, 2020)

pknopp said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


sorry--if something effects our economy, we can get involved
AND Kuwait and Saudi A WANTED us to 
!!!!!!


----------



## harmonica (Jan 11, 2020)

pknopp said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


hahhahahahaha--you're joking yes??
Iraq starts a war that disrupts our oil supply and we can't/shouldn't do anything???!!!!??
hahahhahahahaha


----------



## harmonica (Jan 11, 2020)

pknopp said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


links/proof


----------



## harmonica (Jan 11, 2020)

pknopp said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


hahahahhahahahahahahaha!!! the *MEDIA--NOT *the US govenment/etc





> US m*edia* spin the story to reflect positively on the culprit; they report that the US is investigating the atrocity, while failing to acknowledge that the US itself is responsible for the atrocity.


hahahahah---that's standard MSM bullshit!!!! you dumbass
it doesn't say the US did  NOT take responsibility !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
......there's NOTHING about a cover up in that article--it's laying the blame on the media's WORDING
.......


----------



## pknopp (Jan 11, 2020)

harmonica said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



 Saudi Arabia never had a problem with getting our kids killed for them.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 11, 2020)

harmonica said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



 I don't recall not being able to get oil. When was this?


----------



## harmonica (Jan 11, 2020)

pknopp said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


our kids volunteered---so what? 
and since you are ignorant of history, SA participated in the Gulf War also


----------



## pknopp (Jan 11, 2020)

harmonica said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



_The major challenge in tracking the full costs of these wars is that the U.S. military doesn’t even meaningfully investigate civilian death tolls. Generally, they know it’s not good to have civilian casualties, but their focus is mainly on fighting, and there is little pressure to make protecting civilians a key priority,” said Daphne Eviatar, director of the Security With Human Rights program at Amnesty International USA. “Meanwhile, the U.S. public simply doesn’t see deaths in other countries. They don’t see civilians being killed in Iraq or Afghanistan. With everything going on in the United States at the moment, the fact that we’re even at war has largely fallen off the radar.”_

It’s Time for America to Reckon With the Staggering Death Toll of the Post-9/11 Wars

 We bombed a hospital for crying out loud. If you even have an ounce of humanity in you, you don't do that.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 11, 2020)

harmonica said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


 
 The government led the media's portrayal of Benghazi being about a video. They did the same here.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 11, 2020)

harmonica said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



 That doesn't change what I said.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 11, 2020)

pknopp said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


MORE PROOF you are ignorant of war history/wars/etc
sometimes militaries kill their OWN men!!
mistakes happen
at the prison uprising in Qali i Jangi, they killed their own men


> The pilot mistakenly punched in the wrong coordinates, hitting the combat controller's position. The bomb's explosion killed at least four (some sources say 30[15]) allied militiamen on the northeast tower above the CAS-1 team, flipped over a friendly tank, and injured all members of the CAS-1 team, including five U.S. and two British operators


Battle of Qala-i-Jangi - Wikipedia

in PG1, an attack chopper pilot killed his own men
mistakes happen in war--it's not like when you go to Walmart !!!! it's WAR


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 11, 2020)

*Iranian military set to Benny Hill…*
Posted by Kane on January 11, 2020 3:00 pm
Categories: Breaking





Vernon@2020Vernon
https://twitter.com/2020Vernon/status/1215992225437450240

is anyone really surprised that Iran accidentally shot down a plane?




Direct link to video 
Twitter


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> *Iranian military set to Benny Hill…*
> Posted by Kane on January 11, 2020 3:00 pm
> Categories: Breaking
> 
> ...



Not at all.  To think that some people actually want these nuts to have nuclear anything is outrageous.  If they keep fiddling around, they are probably going to have a big nuclear accident.


----------

